# cluster swap



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a b12 sentra 5 spd, and I would to swap my cluster for one with rpm, A few weeks ago took apart my dash and cluster area to change one of the bulbs behind the speedometer so I know that part of the process is fairly easy to do, what I was wondering is: will it just be a matter of unplugging the old cluster and plugging the new on or there is something else to do...

also what kinda cluster should I look for, for an easy installation ?

sentra [email protected] 
pulsar [email protected]?
...

as anybody tried this before ?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Tach is in!*

Mail me at the house and I will walk you through it, I just typed a complete message here and I lost it because of MSN random disconnect feature. -Greg [email protected] if you are serious about it. To answer your question though the only cluster you can use is a 1987-90 Nissan Sentra SE or GXE NOT a Pulsar it will fit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

*in or not*

I don't really care if its in or not. my previous car was an accord 87 EX-i with a tach, and I got kinda use to having this kind of accessorie. its a good thing to have when you decide to shift a little more agressively . I'm always affraid to push my little sentra too far and maybe mess here up. thats why I would like to have a tach  

BTW, You'll have to excuse my english, its not my mother tongue


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

if your really desperate for a tach you could do what my friend did... He found the redline and then painted redlines on his speedometer at the spots where the car redlined.... It was kinda ghetto but it worked...

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey rugby, have u ever had issues with ur gas and temp gauges, mine dont work half the time, and since you ve taken ur cluster apart i wonder if u have any suggestions for me


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

where are the redlines for the ga16i, im goin to go ghetto


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have swapped the regular non-tach cluster in my '89 B12 Sentra XE for a tach cluster from a B12 GXE. Unlike some cars, it is not easy to swap a factory tach cluster into a B12 Sentra. Yes it will bolt right in, but the wiring is the problem. The reason is because the cluster with the tach, has the fuel and temp gauges relocated, so the printed circuits and harnesses are completely different. You have to replace the dash cluster harness too, because the order of the wires in the harness connectors is totally different. I made sure to get the matching dash cluster harness with my tach cluster, from the car I removed it all from. The harness goes down to the SMJ [super multiple junction] connector [near the fuse box], and has to be separated with a 10mm wrench. It is alot of work, but it is the only right way to do it. Good luck


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE wrote: "hey rugby, have u ever had issues with ur gas and temp gauges, mine dont work half the time, and since you ve taken ur cluster apart i wonder if u have any suggestions for me?"

*****This is an easy one: You need to replace the dash voltage regulator. It is mounted on the backside of the dash cluster, and has three wires coming out of it, black, yellow, and blue. Change it, and your fuel and temp gauges are fixed.
__________________


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Changing the cluster adds 10hp!!!!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello Boost-boy, Are you serious about 170 mph? If so, what final drive ratio are you using and what size tires? With the stock 4.17 to 1 ratio my SE-R has, I'd have to turn the engine about 11,000 rpm's to get to 170! Will you fill us in? Thanks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ahh, i've been waiting on someone to question me in that department! Gearing ratios are not an area where I cared to venture in as my gearboxes have faired very well in supporting my highway battles. Back in 2000 when I was clocked by a state trooper @ 173mph in a 55mph zone I was in my own B12 sedan with 14in Pulsar wheels with 185/60 tires. I had the Pulsar's gearbox and before I saw the blue lights, I recall the RPM needle being around the 7700ish range. Engine temperature at 175 degrees farenheit at 12-15ish psi of boost from T3/T04 60-1 turbo. As explained to the rest of the forum I did not go to jail nor did I get a ticket mainly because I think the guy was amazed that my P>O<S sentra tripped his radar at that rate of speed and the fact that I wasn't racing anyone, but merely tuning at 0130 in the A.M. I have a friend with an SR20DET in his 200sx running 14psi and after 140mph he's a thing of the past. Same Case, different friend with an S2000 whereas he struggled to get his car to 155mph and I left him standing still. Other guys on the boards can testify after seeing the videos that my car can and will exceed the limit of the speedometer which is 125mph. Here's a little something to think about @5300rpm I'm already going 125mph and my rev limiter is set at 8500rpm and the engine has been known for wanting to go that far. I've had plenty of guys w/ Supras, Corvette's and RX-7's chase me at those rate of speeds and find it to be pretty hard to close the gap. So as far as gear ratios go, I'll be lying to you if I told you I knew them, but I assure you my girlfriend's B12 see that speed on a regular basis and my own B12 will smack hers up. The difference between my girl's gearbox and my old one is, hers is a Jap spec which seem to hav a more relaxed final drive whereas the pulsar's tranny is geared more for drag. My new tranny is neither pulsar nor jap spec bluebird, but that of a 1992 nissan maxima SE with helical LSD which is mated to the pulsar's bellhousing. If interested, I'll keep you posted on how my new car w/built engine and tranny goes and trust me I spared no expense this time around. And BTW her engine is stock except for the stand-alone fuel management and the 550cc injectors.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Tachometer install*

How the heck do you post a picture on this anyway? Oh, sorry, guys and (Blown 310) you do not have to exert all of this to install a O.E. tachometer cluster into a B12. It is childs play and I made a Microsoft Word document with all of what you need to do this. I have some super pictures too! I even found a guy that said YES he will make me a front upper strut tower brace for a 1987 carbureted Nissan Sentra with A/C 5 speed for $200.00 SWEEEEEEEEETT!!!!!!  Hey Sentra Stud we will benifit from this!!!!! Hit me at the crib bro for this one. . . -Greg


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo, 87! now u know once u get the strut bar youll have to past pictures and let everyone else know how they can get one . and also will the sc cluster just plug into and bolt up into the b12


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Cluster Buster's!*

Average blown 310 is right about swapping the harness plugs NO it will NOT just plug in. Like all or most mods worth having you will have to do some custom work of your own there to make it happen. I will not get into detail here on the site. I will tell you it is a 3 hour job if you have no clue what you are doing. I made a COMPLETE write up on how to do this and I have pictures with a working tach to back me up. If you are serious mail me at [email protected] I will mail you or all of you what you need to make it happen. Sentra Stud can verify this too! I will offer my support to help you do this and a host of gorgeous pictures to boot.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's a cool thing to do man You give some technical help and you get some technical help (no secrets). Because if anybody felt their setups are so secretive, then you probably shouldn't be posting here. What do you guys think?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Tachometer install & S.T.B.!*

Average & Boost Boy! First I will answer Average. . . Yes the tach cluster will bolt into the instrument cluster bezel cavity, BUT it will not just "Plug-In". There is a little work involved to make it happen. The file I will mail to those who mail me at home covers all the information you need to install this. As for strut tower brace he said $200.00 so I am with it. For some odd reason I cannot post pictures, I do not know why? I will not persue the issue either as to why I cannot and others can, I have some quite interesting pictures of a B12 if I may add and this is a understatment! This cluster swap file is very long and would not be welcomed by the site's moderators due to it's overwhealming size. I strongly suggest that you mail me at the crib if any of you are interested in this. By mailing me I will of course have your address and will mail you pictures of this gorgeous 87 Sentra, but when this company does make my brace, being that you will be in my address book, you will get the picture and the info and the price of any and everything I do and get! Talk about INSTANT UPDATER feature, you got it! BOOST BOY, YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!! Yo I am sorry for this bothersome headache of mailing me, but it is the only way you guys can hit pay day. One guy from this site mailed me so far (I will not mention names w/o permission) and he is quite pleased with what he has seen as well as the file. There is no use in showing off your goods if you are not willing to provide others with your secrets of success! I had done this back in 1992 so it was NO BIG DEAL back then. Now I see it is some BIG MESS to have a 2-door B12 that is not a hatchback with a tachometer in it! So I want to help all of those that want it as BAD as I did then. Forget the chumps that do not want to share the goods, we will not patronize them! -Greg [email protected]


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Picture Party!*

Dude those pictures are AWSOME, BUTTTTTTTTT I would recommend saving them in your CD burner because only like two will fit on a 3.5 floppy. They are well worth the time too see ecspecially if you are a REAL B12 FANATIC, like me. I just hope you guys can and will be willing to help me when I need you guys. Guys you gotta get these pictures. Your imagination will roll with all kinds of ideas DUDE'z I will answer all questions for you. So far three dudes got the program & pictures and man, I hope they like 'um! -Greg [email protected] LET'S ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo rugby . where can i get the dash voltage regulator from. will i be able to find it at say autozone or your local autoparts store or will i have to go to the f#*@ a$$ dealership and get it. i havent had much luck with the locals as far as some "run of the mill" parts. would love some suggestions on were to find this. thanks


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Voltage Level Readout Gauge.*

I know this question was not directed towards me, Iupon reading your inquiry I was struck by an idea! If you are typing about a voltage level readout gauge, not a voltage regulator, I will render you my idea. I think the 1984-89 nissan 300 ZX or ZX Turbo has that type of gauge. If it is not integrated into the cluster you can perform this surgical task of grafting it to a 1987-90 Nissan Sentra. First extracate the gauge from the donor vehicle, next obtain these parts from a 1987-90 Nissan Sentra SE model: The outter black trim finisher directly in front of the shift boot the one with the opening for the tape deck ONLY not the standard closed one, next unplug and remove the radio, next get both of the tape decks side mounting brackets from out of there too, next gut out the tape decks innards and use it as a shell to house you gauge OR fabricate a new shell around the size of the tape deck so it will fit in the O.E. location select a face plate finisher measure it up and BAM! Youre in the mix once you wire it all up. -Greg


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*for the cluster , 87*

yo 87. the info i need is on dash voltage regulator which according to rugby will fix my no gas guage , no temp guage problem. to put it plainly, he told me that if i replaced this part that my gas and temp guages would work again. if anyone read my previous post , where can i find this part so i dont have to fill up my car every three days . any info is helpful


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello Average, are you sure it was Rugby that gave you the voltage regulator info? I have gotten them from the dealer [years ago when the B12's were not readily found in junkyards yet], but nowadays, they are a dime a dozen at the salvage yards. The original types were silver and smooth backed. The upgraded replacements are black and have cooling fins on them. I have never tried to get them at an auto store. Alot of aftermarket "counterfeit" parts are junk.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Voltage Regulator.*

Average today is a holiday, so let me consult my local dealer for info on this and get back to you. I have heard of these types of things before, but do not know what was done to fix it. Give me a day. -Greg


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Dealer wants to see the car.*

I have been absent for a week. I have spoken to 5 nissan dealer service writers in my local area, all say they need to see the car basically. None of the writers seemed to really have a clue as to what you would need to replace to fix it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Dealer wants to see the car.*



87SENTRASE said:


> *I have spoken to 5 nissan dealer service writers in my local area, all say they need to see the car basically. None of the writers seemed to really have a clue as to what you would need to replace to fix it. *


 *****Thanks for offering to help AVERAGE out, 87SENTRASE . The mistake here though, is that you asked a service writer. They generally don't have enough of a repair and diagnosis backround to be able to give any technical advice, [although sometimes, they'll BS you, thinking you won't know any better]. Plus, they want to get you to pay for diagnosis time, even though any experienced Nissan tech will already know what's wrong with it, before he even brings the car in the shop. I have posted everything you'll need to know to repair the lack of fuel and temp gauge operation. All you need now, is a #2 phillips head screwdriver and a dash voltage regulator. Just think of the $$$ I [and the other good Nissan enthusiasts have saved you guys, by divulging Nissan technical repair info, gained through years of experience.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Listen to blowb310, I consider his knowledge to be valid and experienced.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ok, guys , AMEN already! lol thanks for ur advice but the question is where to get them from . i think u guys said a junkyard would be our best option. but generally what have u paid for one of these in the past. blownb13


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*from the dealership


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have seen people buy them at a [you pull it] junkyard for $10. You'd have to call your local dealer to know what a new one would cost. I have never bought one new. Cheers.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I know this is a real old thread just adding some info for anyone that comes across this when searching,

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO CUT AND SPLICE THE WIRES TO SWAP FROM A NON TACH CLUSTER TO A TACH CLUSTER !!!

All you need to do is grab the harness from the car you pulled the tach cluster out of, it is a fairly short harness it starts behind the SMJ (Super Multiple Junction) behind the fuse panel, you loosen a 10mm bolt and the whole square plug comes out (big plug!), than the harness is attached behind where the cluster is installed about 6 or 7 clips hold it in, the harness also plugs into the lights and switches ( rear defogger and hazard 4 way switches) in the cluster surround.

You remove your non tach cluster and the harness and replace it with the tach cluster harness and cluster, plug and play no wire splicing needed, I did it on my 90 sentra and removal and replacement took all of 15 minutes and it works perfect !!

So now you know !


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

WTF long time dude changed your email and dropped off the radar for some years man, heck how have you been sir? 

However I commented on this years ago, did it, done with it, wrote a file. Doc on it and flawless... but to answer your question NO there is no need to cut your non-tach PB12 harness to install a tach cluster.

You will need the tachometer cluster, and the plugs that go into it, from there use your eyeglasses screwdriver set and open the plugs on your non-tach cluster OEM harness plug and open up the tack plug harness and remove the cut wires from there and install yours in the proper corresponding locations and done.

Also refer to your fsm if you do not have a copy of the file I wrote some years ago, you will need to keep one of the contacts from the tach cluster and extent that wire and either snake it through your OEM loom or tap firewall and run this to your tach lead trigger resistor.

If this makes no sense call me, 1-240-429-8297 if I miss your call leave a message I will call back but take care and nice knowing you're still out there, -G


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello, I still have my same e-mail address, how are you doing? still have my 90 B12 too.

The way you are saying to do this swap is still more involved than what I just posted, The way I said you just swap the harness, no adding wires to the tach trigger, none of that,

It is the easiest way to swap clusters, remove old cluster, remove harness, install new tach harness install new tach cluster, DONE that's it !

But it's good to know there is another way to do the swap, anyone looking to do it at least has options


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This thread is becoming a bit of a reunion. Glad to see so many still hanging on here. 

Mike


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello Mike !

I come on every so often, a new guy I met just picked up a Sentra Wagon (2WD), he's out in CA, never saw someone so excited before to have a wagon as this guy Scott !!

He's been calling me picking my sentra brain on everything !! I don't mind anyway.

I still have my 90 B12, and have a 94 Pathfinder too now.

Good to see some "old timers" on here again ! LOL


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/222930/1987-nissan-sentra/

Well team I'm doing quite well, family is great our daughter is two years old and all is moving forward as it should. The above URL will access my current page as the msn spaces URL is dead but that's my signature here.

My PB12 project has been abandoned and it is likely the most complete project car known to have not taken off the ground. I've battled with selling the car and all related parts to build it I would never piece meal it out because way too much is here... 

Its been in climate controlled storage since 96 or 97 can't remember but I've got other things going on now and frankly not sure what to make of or do with the project PB12 so we shall see....

Maybe I had a wrong email address for you all this time, but slammednismo @ someplace. somewhere is what I thought was good but has not worked in ages. 

Quote from a shop to do the PB12 was 7k but the guy ended up being a twink so after he flaked I said screw it right. Glad to hear from you two, -Gregory


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Wow! Great to see so many of the guys from the good old days are still on the forums! I haven't been on here in almost 7 years, but I saw someone bumped an old thread the other day and decided to take a peek at the B12 section.

I can't believe how many of you guys still have your B12's! That's incredible, these cars are going on 25 years old and are becoming really rare! 

Sadly, mine is no more. I ended up just getting too busy with life and not having enough time or money to devote to the project. I ended up having to sell it to a friend, which was sad since I had completed the suspension project with 8-way adjustable KYB AGX shocks with ST Racing progressive lowering springs. The car rode like it was on rails and was getting set for a summer autocross. 

Sad a few months later when the car ended up in the middle of a 3 car pileup and despite some attempted repairs, it was ultimately sent to the yard. 

1989 Sentra Crash 

Hope all you guys are doing well! I'm glad to see the passion for the B12's is still strong!

-Nick


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

CRASH !!

That sucked !!

Hello, I still have my 90 which was supposed to be a temp. car until I found another hardbody, that was 10 years ago !!

Actually going to be stripping all my stuff out of it this weekend, stereo, airhorns, autometer gauges. I have a 94 pathfinder that a guy is going to buy as soon as we can get a car for my wife and my step daughter has been driving the pathfinder but my wife wants me to drive it so nothing happens to it before it gets sold, and my SD is not driving my car with all my stuff in it LOL

Hope to find a 2wd hardbody king cab 4 cyl 5 speed after the pathfinder sells, really miss my hardbody, don't need 4wd never use it anyway and need a truck that gets better MPG, the VG30 pathfinder kills us using gas .

Hope you have been well, still some of us with our cars and a few new guys here as well.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the way you say to swap the cluster is too much work as well, my way no replacing wires in the plug, no cutting, plug it in and your done. Easiest to do this way, no wire to run to the tach trigger either.


----------

